# 8640 feedback



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

There is an 8640 tractor on a sale coming up with a 50 series engine, I understand the replaced most the engines in the 8640s with 50 series engine for some reason. Any feedback on the 8640 as a whole would be appreciated


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

We have two 8630's, and both have 50 series engines in them that are really great tractors overall. We've been having head gasket issues and leaking oil pan gaskets on one of them and come to find out that if you use a hard pulling 3 pt implement, it will slowly over time cause the engine to flex due to the design of the front axle to engine and frame mount. It proved to be the case this spring when the one we pull a 3 pt 7 shank ripper and 15' disc started blowing water out the radiator. It went in the shop and we put the setup on the other tractor and within 3 days had developed a leak on the oil pan. We're planning on trading for a pull type disc ripper of some sort. As long as you're not pulling with the 3 pt they're great. We found this out from the local JD mechanics who have worked on these for years
Good tractoring!


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Probably all if would pull is a pull type ripper this fall and a soil finnisher come spring then more than likely get traded for an 8770. Thanks for the reply


----------

